# basement stairs



## jfrance (May 5, 2013)

Temporary stairs put in basement in MA. They are 7" and building inspector approved because the unit was built in 1982 and said they met the code then. Does this sound right? If all other codes change and need to be updated when selling wouldn't this have to be also?


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

When you say 7", are you referring to the rise or the run?

If it's rise, that's good, if it's the run...not so much.


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

Probably OP is referring to 'rise'; even 30 years ago, a 7" tread would almost certainly have been unacceptable.

New fittings generally need to comply with modern standards, unless it was a repair, ie a straight swap with a new flight but fixed in the original opening.

But if the inspector says it's OK, what's the problem?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Feb 9, 2013)

tony.g;bt244 said:


> Probably OP is referring to 'rise'; even 30 years ago, a 7" tread would almost certainly have been unacceptable.
> 
> New fittings generally need to comply with modern standards, unless it was a repair, ie a straight swap with a new flight but fixed in the original opening.
> 
> But if the inspector says it's OK, what's the problem?


Agreed; non-complying stairs often get approved if there's an existing opening that they needed to fit into. Sometimes new stairs also get passed, if there's an older stairway above or below that was to code originally, and which the new stairs need to parallel. And indeed, if the inspector says it's OK, then go with it.


----------

